# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  The top sites on the Silk Road China

## judith_liang

The Silk Road (Route) is a historically important international trade route between ancient China and Mediterranean Roman. Here are the Silk Road travel guide to China's section through Shaanxi Xian, Ningxia, Gansu Dunhuang, Lanzhou, Turpan, Kashgar Xinjiang...
There are many top sites on the Silk Road, such as Dunhuang Mogao Caves,Sangke Prairie in Xiahe Town,Jiayuguan (Jiayu Pass) and so on. Let me introduce some sites for you.
Dunhuang Mogao Caves: It is also known as the Caves of the Thousand Buddhas. The Mogao Caves are the best known of the Chinese Buddhist grottoes.
Xiahe Town in Lanzhou: It is home to the famed Labrang Tibetan Buddhist monastery, one of the largest Tibetan Buddhist monasteries outside of the Tibet Autonomous Region.
Sangke Prairie in Xiahe Town: Located in xiahe, Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Gansu Province. It is an extremely valuable natural tourist attraction.
Jiayuguan (Jiayu Pass): is the first pass at the west end of the Great Wall of China, near the city of Jiayuguan in Gansu province.
More photos and information please enter this site: thesilkroadchina.com

----------

